#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Музыка >  > > >  >  >  разное \m/

## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Pedma Kalzang (13.08.2012), Алевлад (13.08.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------


## Игорь Ю

Вот шизанутое видео. Мне оч нру:

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб



----------

Игорь Ю (15.08.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head



----------

Влад К (22.07.2014)

----------


## PampKin Head



----------


## PampKin Head



----------


## PampKin Head



----------

Кунсанг (26.11.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (16.08.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> 


Да, классная группа - когда был популярен блэк про сотону, они делали про сотону, когда про вампиров - делали про вампиров. Стал популярен блэк с дудочками, "за русь и адольфа" - стали делать с дудочками.  :Big Grin:

----------

Игорь Ю (15.08.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Wyrd, не такой человек Князь Варггот, чтоб следовать конъюнктуре, и музыка его - отражение его мировоззрения во всей своей динамике... Рекомендую хорошее и свежее интервью ) - http://moonlightdominion.com/forums/...?threadid=3499

P.S. Несмотря на обширную коллекцию имеющихся у группы народных инструментов, последний альбом "дудочками" не блещет - только виоланчель и без всяких вампиров и адольфов  :Cool:  

Ниже приведу еще одну приятную, душевную песню с предыдущего альбома, для хороших сновидений этой ночью :   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Кузьмич (17.08.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Игорь Ю (20.08.2012), Кунсанг (26.11.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Митол настоЁнный на травах..

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Алевлад (18.08.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Можно было бы и в юмор запостить, но там все равно цензура ничего не пропускает:
Оргия  Праведников записала кавер на Аквариум "Тибетское танго"
http://aquarium.lenta.ru/newtracks.h...73872&#audio84

----------

Wyrd (17.08.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (17.08.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Еще одна юморная песенка одной стёбной группы. Всем вегетарианцам посвящается  :Big Grin: 
"Голос овощей" - http://rghost.ru/39896444

----------


## Игорь Ю

Вот случайно наткнулся. Позитивный очень клип.

----------


## Игорь Ю

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1fcPdS5Ccg

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (20.08.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб



----------

Алевлад (22.08.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------


## Пема Дролкар

Тут можно все?

Тогда вот

----------

Anthony (30.09.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (30.09.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------


## Пема Дролкар

еще Неграмаро

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VUQy...layer_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP9KWG-Y5OM&feature

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (03.10.2012)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа



----------

Vladiimir (03.10.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (03.10.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Нико (03.10.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа



----------

Vladiimir (14.10.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (14.10.2012)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа



----------

Содпа Тхарчен (14.10.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------


## Игорь Ю

Звук идет где-то с 1: 00, так задумано.

----------


## Игорь Ю



----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

Александр Сергеевич (16.09.2013)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------


## Пема Дролкар

Надо смотреть все ее выступления :Smilie:

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (19.10.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------


## Содпа Тхарчен



----------


## Содпа Т

:Kiss:

----------


## Содпа Т



----------


## Содпа Т



----------


## Содпа Т



----------


## Содпа Т



----------

Pema Sonam (30.11.2012)

----------


## Содпа Т



----------


## Содпа Т



----------


## Содпа Т



----------


## Содпа Т



----------


## Содпа Т

Поклонникам Павлика Диванова  :Smilie:

----------


## Содпа Т



----------

Александр Сергеевич (16.09.2013)

----------


## Содпа Т



----------


## Содпа Т



----------


## Содпа Т



----------


## Содпа Т

:Kiss:

----------


## Содпа Т



----------


## Содпа Т



----------

Германн (04.02.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

а мне вот нравятся вокалоиды  :Smilie:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsWzl3pRjzI

----------


## Содпа Т



----------


## Содпа Т

танцуют все!

----------


## Содпа Т

> а мне вот нравятся...video=youtube


Да,текст хороший...

----------


## Содпа Т



----------


## Содпа Т



----------

Anthony (15.09.2013)

----------


## Содпа Т



----------


## Содпа Т



----------


## Содпа Т

:Kiss:

----------


## Содпа Т



----------


## Содпа Т



----------

Германн (27.04.2013)

----------


## Zatsunen

Буддийский рок from Japan.

----------


## Германн

> Буддийский рок from Japan.


Japan-Пуси.  :Smilie:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

А также немножко ВАДЖРНОГО АТМОСФЕРИК-БЛЭК МЕТАЛЛА
Название исполнителя, альбома и трека чрезвычайно радуют отсутствующую душу ньингмапинцев) Только Старая Школа, только ультрахардкор!  :Wink: 




*полагающаяся копипаста*

ТОЛЬКО СТАРАЯ ШКОЛА ТИБЕТСКОЙ ВАДЖРАЯНЫ, ТОЛЬКО УЛЬХАРДКОР!!! САНГХА УЛЬТРАХАРДКОР НЬИНГМА!!! Йогины и миряне, получайте сиддхи, опровергайте в дискурсах  бонцев, тиртиков и подчиняйте все восемь классов духов! Угорайте на ганапуджах, принимайте Прибежище в Трёх Корнях и Трёх Драгоценностях! ГОВОРИТЕ ОТКРЫТО И СМЕЛО ПРЯМО В ЛИЦО! НЬИНГМА! ПАДМАСАМБХАВА!

----------

Pema Sonam (15.09.2013), Александр Сергеевич (16.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2013)

----------


## Anthony



----------


## Anthony



----------


## Anthony

Когда-то знойная тетя Лил Ким

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи



----------


## Александр Сергеевич

Буддийский death metal из Краснодара))
ЗЫ Просьба не пугаться, видать лютые тантристы)))

----------

Pema Sonam (16.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2013)

----------


## Влад К

Приятная музыка.

----------

Thaitali (23.09.2013)

----------


## Влад К

Петька! :Smilie:

----------

Антон Соносон (22.07.2014)

----------


## Влад К



----------


## Влад К



----------


## Влад К

David Gilmour - гитарист из Pink Floyd.

----------

Pema Sonam (22.07.2014)

----------


## sergey

На гитаре можно играть и Шопена:

----------

Pema Sonam (22.07.2014), Ассаджи (07.01.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

а мне всё мало

----------

Влад К (22.07.2014), Кузьмич (23.07.2014)

----------


## Влад К

Песня, в которой прослеживается острое осознание истины о страдании

----------


## Антон Соносон

если кто располагает информацией по истории оригами, будьте добры, скиньте в ЛС

вспомнилась картинка - оригами Вложение 16732 

с песенками

----------


## Антон Соносон



----------

Vladiimir (25.07.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон



----------

Альбина (01.08.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон



----------

Балдинг (30.10.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон



----------


## Антон Соносон



----------


## Гошка

Tsering Gyurmey

----------


## Гошка

http://www.musictibet.com/

----------


## Антон Соносон

всё в этой песенке ловко

----------


## Антон Соносон



----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.10.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон



----------


## Антон Соносон

прошлый пост - дежавю, 2 ролик, а этот http://tibetastromed.ru/docom.php?tdat=9/9/2014&tipv=15

----------


## Антон Соносон



----------


## Антон Соносон



----------


## Антон Соносон

Под ведущим колесом нашли его голову,
Но его тело так и не было найдено © Свинцовое брюхо

----------


## Балдинг

День еще не прожит
Путь еще не начат
Слова в этих книгах
Так мало что значат

----------

